# Fry arent't Eating!!!



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

My fry are dieing fast and only 1 is eatting, he is 3x the size of the other fry...

im feeding them Frozen brine shrimp, but they were raised on living brine shrimp their first 2 days... any suggestion would be good.

should i buy living brine shrimp? or would it even matter?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

live bloodworms.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Hikari first bites or brine shrimp eggs


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> but they were raised on living brine shrimp their first 2 days...


so it takes only two days to raise a fry :rock: how long do baby's get RAISED on baby food for ? look at the size of the fry and use common sense on what they should be eating here people.

read this please


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Goldfish Maybe?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG&#8230; I kept mine on fresh hatched brine shrimp for a month. I was hatching 3 (2liter pop bottles worth a day) that and Crushed worm flake&#8230;It may be too soon for you to try to wean them off it. When you find a food that works, don't stop with it. Add other foods until you find another one they like. Then try to wean off the live brine.

Even when they were off the baby brine, I still continued to buy the adult brine twice a week. It has lots of nutrition. How big are the fish??? 2 weeks is still small enough for the baby brine.

Hell I fed mine 6X's a day for the 1st month. My girl stayed home, and took care of the scheduled feeding.

I would go back to hatching... Count you losses and get them back eating something the will readily eat.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Feed Them First Bites.


----------

